# Sigma To Announces Two New Cinema Lenses for NAB



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 19, 2017)

```
Sigma is going to be adding two new lenses to the cinema lineup for NAB next week, both lenses will be primes in the form of a 14mm T2 and a 135mm t2.</p>
<p><strong>New Sigma Cinema Lenses:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Sigma 14mm T2</li>
<li>Sigma 135mm T2</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Current Sigma Cinema Lenses:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Sigma 18-35mm T2</li>
<li>Sigma 50-100mm T2</li>
<li>Sigma 24-35mm T2.2 FF</li>
<li>Sigma 20mm T1.5 FF</li>
<li>Sigma 24mm T1.5 FF</li>
<li>Sigma 35mm T1.5 FF</li>
<li>Sigma 50mm T1.5 FF</li>
<li>Sigma 85mm T1.5 FF</li>
</ul>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------

